# Boob man, butt man, or leg man?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So it is claimed that BOOB men comprise the majority of men. Source: Inside the Mind of a Boob Man, Butt Man and Leg Man

Let's see if that's true!
So yup, it's time to fess up fellas! Let's see what this forum is made of! 
And no! It's not multiple choice! Face also doesn't count - assume all equally beautiful!

You must choose!
I know for some it's excruciating painful, but soldier on! You can do it! Pick one lol

Which of these images speak to the 'other you' the most?

Boobs:








Butt:








Legs:









P.S.
*Poll note: Small/tight butts inclusive 😑

EDIT / Additional notes 

Nipples come under bewbies!
Feet come under legs!


----------



## SurfsUpToday (Dec 6, 2021)

I like a complete package. 😎


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmm... It's a tough call for me between butt and legs. They kinda need to be taken together, cuz one can ruin(or make) the other.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Honestly, I find fitness as a whole to be sexier than any particular physical trait.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn it you guys! Pick one OMG


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Damn it you guys! Pick one OMG


Lol, ok. I'm an ass man myself, but I don't like big asses. I like tight perky butts.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

As'laDain said:


> Lol, ok. I'm an ass man myself, but I don't like big asses. *I like tight perky butts.*


Lol see - that's why I even added the *Poll note: Small/tight butts inclusive



The song is too funny to not use it as a poll option though...


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

AandM said:


> Yes.




This thread is such a challenge! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> This thread is such a challenge! 🤦‍♂️


I know. I'm so hard.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> And no! It's not multiple choice! Face also doesn't count - assume all equally beautiful!


Well I can't do it since that flat out disqualifies me, since I am absolutely a face man. Of which women's faces certainly aren't all equal, and the beautiful ones aren't especially common. Yet the beautiful ones are an extraordinary wonderful sight to behold, which includes my wife, ex-wife and others that I have been partnered with.

As for other parts, you left out a woman's vulva???!!! Which I find extraordinary, since after a woman's face it is a woman's vulva, that I find the next most aesthetically appealing part of a woman.

With a woman's nipples and aureolas being the third most most aesthetically appealing part of them.

And although I'm not one of them, what about men who have a thing for feet over boobs, legs, butts and other bits.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> Well I can't do it since that flat out disqualifies me, since I am absolutely a face man. Of which women's faces certainly aren't all equal, and the beautiful ones aren't especially common. Yet the beautiful ones are an extraordinary wonderful sight to behold, which includes my wife, ex-wife and others that I have been partnered with.
> 
> As for other parts, you left out a woman's vulva???!!! Which I find extraordinary, since after a woman's face it is a woman's vulva, that I find the next most aesthetically appealing part of a woman.
> 
> ...


Nipples come under bewbies!
Just like feet comes under legs!

OMG! lol

Me right now:


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> OMG! lol
> 
> Me right now:


What about hands?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> What about hands?


😑


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> View attachment 85920


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

legs, especially when her feet are around my ears.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

The first thing that catches me is her eyes. Then face and breasts. 

Once heard Wolfman Jack say, "Baby, if you got the curves!, I got the angles!"

I tell my wife her curves, give me angles.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I picked boobs for the sake of picking one, but honestly I love them all. To me it is about proportion. A giant butt and small boobs or vice versa looks out of place. That is what I love about my wife's body, everything is in perfect proportion. If I had to pick her best attribute though, it is those legs.

ETA: fixed an icky typo, lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The poll results so far isn't like anything I would have imagined 😳


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I picked boobs for the sake of picking one, but honestly I love them all. To me it is about proportion. A giant butt and small boobs or vice versa looks out of place. That is what I love about my wife's body, everything is in perfect proportion. If I had to ick her best attribute though, it is those legs.


 If I had to ick her best attribute though,
🤔

Is that missing letter a "P" or an "L" 
😜😁


----------



## 342853 (Mar 11, 2020)

I like nipples for sucking and licking. I like a good tight ass for ****ing, nothing better than sliding my **** in a nice tight hole.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> If I had to ick her best attribute though,
> 🤔
> 
> Is that missing letter a "P" or an "L"
> 😜😁


Thanks, fixed it. I could have gone either way, lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't believe I'm the only leg man so far OMG! 

I even spent extra time looking for the perfect leggy gif... lol


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> I can't believe I'm the only leg man so far OMG!
> 
> I even spent extra time looking for the perfect leggy gif... lol


Nah, I'm a leg man too, especially connected to a great butt, in high heels and nothing else.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> I can't believe I'm the only leg man so far OMG!
> 
> I even spent extra time looking for the perfect leggy gif... lol


I'm there with you too, but we had to pick one, lol. Boobs tend to be the first thing noticed, but I too love legs. My wife is only 5'4", but her legs are just amazing. Her mom had great legs too, so I know they will hold up well too, lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Nah, I'm a leg man too, especially connected to a great butt, in high heels and nothing else.





BigDaddyNY said:


> I'm there with you too, but we had to pick one, lol. Boobs tend to be the first thing noticed, but I too love legs. My wife is only 5'4", but her legs are just amazing. Her mom had great legs too, so I know they will hold up well too, lol.


Lol yeah but you guys picked other parts at TOP preference, I'm the only guy legs>boobs>butt


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

But... I play with all three all night long, if I'm allowed  

I spent WAY too much time thinking about it this morning. 

I'm going to have to go with butts. 

After seeing my wife breastfeed for something like 11 years, boobs became less sexual to me. My wife can walk around topless and I don't even notice most of the time. But if she's just in underwear and a shirt, I'll DEFINITELY notice that. And all she wears these days is leggings, and I'm certainly not the type to complain about that! 

Every time I drop off or pick up one of my sons from kindergarten my thoughts are something like "don't look at his teachers butt, don't look at his teachers butt, don't look at his teachers butt, ****, stop looking!". I can't recall that ever happening with boobs. 

I do appreciate a nice pair of legs though, and probably notice them more than boobs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

bobert said:


> But... I play with all three all night long, if I'm allowed
> 
> I spent WAY too much time thinking about it this morning.
> 
> ...


OMG you too!

I still can't believe there's more butt men then boob men!!!!


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I was talking to a man I met online and he actually has a list lol! For entertainment purposes…


1) eyes
2) hair
3) neck
4) smile
5) voice
6) boobs
7) legs
8) hoohah
9) butt

He said 1-5 are deal breakers.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Not said:


> *6) boobs*


Boob man 😑

Why men make this so difficult lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> legs, especially when her feet are around my ears.


Where's your vote? lol


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I’d say what I like the best is actually the hips/waist ratio. Not sure that works with any of your choices.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> I’d say what I like the best is actually the *hips/waist ratio*. Not sure that works with any of your choices.


I'd say that comes under butt...


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> I'd say that comes under butt...


Maybe, I don’t think of it that way as I like the same thing from the front or just the side.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> Maybe, I don’t think of it that way as I like the same thing from the front or just the side.


That's butt! 😑

OMG lol!


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

I have never understood the whole butt thing, but I've learned to enjoy my wife's. I do enjoy a boobs, but legs are really my thing. They can draw my attentions like nothing else. There is just something amazing about nice legs. Here are a few pics for all to enjoy.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

leftfield said:


> I have never understood the whole butt thing, but I've learned to enjoy my wife's. I do enjoy a boobs, but legs are really my thing. They can draw my attentions like nothing else. There is just something amazing about nice legs. Here are a few pics for all to enjoy.
> View attachment 85926
> 
> View attachment 85927
> ...


Outstanding in every way 👍


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

leftfield said:


> I have never understood the whole butt thing, but I've learned to enjoy my wife's. I do enjoy a boobs, but legs are really my thing. They can draw my attentions like nothing else. There is just something amazing about nice legs. Here are a few pics for all to enjoy.
> View attachment 85926
> 
> View attachment 85927
> ...


*YES!!!!!!!!!!!  *

Leg men unite!! Great pics too lol


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm a butt man....wait not...I'm a boobs man.....sorry, sorry, not... I'm a legs man. Arrrr, wait again i think I like slim figures. Probably a slim figure with butt, legs, boobs, and a nice face...oooh, before I forget, she must be able to cook me a bowl of rice, this's a deal breaker.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Boobs all the way 🤣

Show them to me, show them to me Lift up your shirt and let the whole world see. Just disrobe and show your globes and a happy man I'll be. If you've got dos chi chi's, Show them to me

I've met a lot of them, but never one I hated
Even if you had thirteen kids and you think they look deflated. There's no such thing as a bad breast, I believe this much is true


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Personal said:


> What about hands?


You just made me think of manhands (Seinfeld reference).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Boobs all the way 🤣
> 
> Show them to me, show them to me Lift up your shirt and let the whole world see. Just disrobe and show your globes and a happy man I'll be. If you've got dos chi chi's, Show them to me
> 
> ...


Hahahaha spoken like a TRUE BOOB MAN!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

leftfield said:


> Here are a few pics for all to enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 85926
> View attachment 85927


I would have no problem turning those women down, because meh they don't make the grade.

With the first woman not having an especially pretty face and the second one isn't particularly better either. Plus for both of them, their hair is also too long for my tastes.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> I would have no problem turning those women down, because meh they don't make the grade.
> 
> With the first woman not having an especially pretty face and the second one isn't particularly better either. Plus for both of them, their hair is also too long for my tastes.


And I thought *I* was picky!


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

RandomDude said:


> Hahahaha spoken like a TRUE BOOB MAN!


You gotta watch this man's performance 😜. It's the work safe video, but it's uncensored on YouTube as well. When I saw him with the wife in January, even the female usher at the end couldn't control herself laughing 😂


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> View attachment 85920


I guess we all know YOUR answer Conan!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> And I thought *I* was picky!


I've always been very picky, to the point that I've turned down plenty of women over the years, especially when I was younger. And on that I've always figured, why settle for less when you don't have to?

Of which I only said yes to my wife asking me out, because I thought she had a really pretty face. Since back then (although taller) my wife, resembled Silvana Mangano (see below) when she was young.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> You gotta watch this man's performance 😜. It's the work safe video, but it's uncensored on YouTube as well. When I saw him with the wife in January, even the female usher at the end couldn't control herself laughing 😂


LOL!

We leg-men also have our song of appreciation 😊:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> I've always been very picky, to the point that I've turned down plenty of women over the years, especially when I was younger. And on that I've always figured, why settle for less when you don't have to?
> 
> Of which I only said yes to my wife asking me out, because I thought she had a really pretty face. Since back then (although taller) my wife, resembled Silvana Mangano (see below) when she was young.


Shhhh 🤫, some female lurkers on this thread must be thinking... what a shallow bunch


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Personal said:


> Silvana Mangano


damned! I was a kid but I remember Silvana mangano. One of my first "lust after".


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Personal said:


> I've always been very picky, to the point that I've turned down plenty of women over the years, especially when I was younger. And on that I've always figured, why settle for less when you don't have to?
> 
> Of which I only said yes to my wife asking me out, because I thought she had a really pretty face. Since back then (although taller) my wife, resembled Silvana Mangano (see below) when she was young.


To each there own. I would not be interested in this woman based on looks (I don't think she is very attractive). I might be insterested based on personality, common interests, etc.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Holy hell, boob men catching up in the polls!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Shhhh 🤫, some female lurkers on this thread must be thinking... what a shallow bunch


I hope so, it's about time we catch up. Remembering my wife said, she only asked me out because I was really good looking.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Boobs.

I just….

they have to be there. It’s like the anchor to everything else.

I like curves and symmetry. I prefer a bit more meat on the bones. Big natural boobs are my favorite. Don’t think that will ever change for me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

leftfield said:


> To each there own. I would not be interested in this woman based on looks (I don't think she is very attractive). I might be insterested based on personality, common interests, etc.


Thats the funny thing isn't it, as picky or "shallow" we can be, there is no accounting for taste 

Beauty is rarely universal... _rarely_ - as there are some with features that turn on every man in sight whether boob/butt/leg man😑


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Boobs.
> I just….
> they have to be there.* It’s like the anchor to everything else.*


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> I hope so, it's about time we catch up. Remembering my wife said, she only asked me out because I was really good looking.


Facts! lol


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

leftfield said:


> To each there own.


Absolutely



> I would not be interested in this woman based on looks (I don't think she is very attractive). I might be insterested based on personality, common interests, etc.


And for you, she isn't attractive since you don't find her to be.

That said Silvana Mangano, was an internationally famous beauty in her day. So some people found her appealing. As do I, because in her heyday she looked a lot like my wife did back when.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Facts! lol


Although my wife has lucked out, since she is ageing better than I.


----------



## kh4OffRoad (9 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> So it is claimed that BOOB men comprise the majority of men. Source: Inside the Mind of a Boob Man, Butt Man and Leg Man
> 
> Let's see if that's true!
> So yup, it's time to fess up fellas! Let's see what this forum is made of!
> ...


Medium size butt in regular panties!!! That’s what gets me excited!!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> I can't believe I'm the only leg man so far OMG!
> 
> I even spent extra time looking for the perfect leggy gif... lol


Hey....I fancy ankles...especially a tanned one with an ankle bracelet😏


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> Although my wife has lucked out, since she is ageing better than I.


Ah, the youth gene.

I'm near 40, I look 20s  (It's both good and bad 😑)
My mother's genes, she's 60+, looks 30ish

When I put on chubby weight though OMG did I age  also shocked how much I de-aged last few months


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Divinely Favored said:


> Hey....I fancy ankles...especially a tanned one with an ankle bracelet😏


That counts as legs! Vote please!

Leg-men are currently at 10.5% (with 2 votes) OMG lol


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> View attachment 85920


And let me just say this:

Spanky Spanky, Hanky Panky!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I voted boobs, but there is NOTHING WRONG with a nice butt or great legs!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Ah, the youth gene.
> 
> I'm near 40, I look 20s  (It's both good and bad 😑)
> My mother's genes, she's 60+, looks 30ish
> ...


I supposedly still look younger than my age apparently, to the point it always surprise me when younger people are surprised I'm older than they think I am. Yet I am afflicted with rosacea which sux, because it really is pretty brutal to parts of my face (so I'm not one of the beautiful people anymore). Plus it also doesn't help that I'm fat now, whereas my wife isn't so afflicted and her weight is dandy.

That said on looking good, so much of it comes down to winning the genetic lottery or not. And at some point it doesn't matter who you are, since if one lives long enough age will always catch up with them.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> That counts as legs! Vote please!
> 
> Leg-men are currently at 10.5% (with 2 votes) OMG lol


Well if you had faces, I'm sure your poll results would look very different. Plus if you included hands, you might lose some leg votes as well.


----------



## jk1223 (11 mo ago)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Boobs all the way 🤣
> 
> Show them to me, show them to me Lift up your shirt and let the whole world see. Just disrobe and show your globes and a happy man I'll be. If you've got dos chi chi's, Show them to me
> 
> ...


This absolutely goes along with a conversation I had with a male friend and several others years ago. We were talking about plastic surgery in general and I said the only thing I would consider is a boob lift from having and nursing children. He said men DO NOT CARE. Even if they drag the ground, they won't be turned away. Said men are like babies, stick a nipple in the mouth and all is good. I about died laughing. Haven't thought much about getting anything changed since.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Personal said:


> Absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each and every guy has his own tastes. And just because a woman is internationally famous for her looks doesn't mean she is universally attractive. Marilyn Monroe was considered attractive. When I was a teen, Brittney Spears was talked about none stop. Personally, neither of them stand out to me as being particularly attractive.

Edit: fix a spelling.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

jk1223 said:


> ...stick a nipple in the mouth and all is good...


And with that - boobs break the tie after all, and has taken the lead!


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

jk1223 said:


> This absolutely goes along with a conversation I had with a male friend and several others years ago. We were talking about plastic surgery in general and I said the only thing I would consider is a boob lift from having and nursing children. He said men DO NOT CARE. Even if they drag the ground, they won't be turned away. Said men are like babies, stick a nipple in the mouth and all is good. I about died laughing. Haven't thought much about getting anything changed since.


He is not wrong. Women seem to put way too much thought into their milk cannons 😂. But I asked a female friend who was self conscious, have you ever had a guy tell you to put your shirt back on??? She thought about it, and then smiled. She said every guy who has ever seen them acts frozen in time 🙄


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> I supposedly still look younger than my age apparently, to the point it always surprise me when younger people are surprised I'm older than they think I am. Yet I am afflicted with rosacea which sux, because it really is pretty brutal to parts of my face (so I'm not one of the beautiful people anymore). Plus it also doesn't help that I'm fat now, whereas my wife isn't so afflicted and her weight is dandy.
> 
> That said on looking good, so much of it comes down to winning the genetic lottery or not. And at some point it doesn't matter who you are, since if one lives long enough age will always catch up with them.


Eh? That's just freckles! I hate my age spots too, but for some reason they are called 'beauty marks'  Well I don't see it as that! 😑

Actually, I'm tempted to get it all lasered to "make RD beautiful again!" 

...  hmmm now that I think about it, I don't have anyone to stop me anymore...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

leftfield said:


> Personally, neither of them stand out to me as being particularly attractive.


I feel the same way about them as you do.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Why do I have to pick?!

My answer is yes.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

sokillme said:


> Why do I have to pick?!
> 
> My answer is yes.


Of course it is 😑


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Personal said:


> Well if you had faces, I'm sure your poll results would look very different. Plus if you included hands, you might lose some leg votes.
> 
> Wife tells nail tech....Daddy likes the French Tips. 😁 Yeah I do!


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Dayum....... I'm an *ss man but she's got the sexiest legs I think I've ever seen. She's stunning. And I also love a gorgeous pair of eyes. And smile.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm a left boob man. Right ones are un-appealing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SpinyNorman said:


> I'm a left boob man. Right ones are un-appealing.


 OMG LOL!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't believe the original article was right after all 😑
For a second there I thought butts would reign on this forum, guess not...


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

And none of those choices matter if she is a Butter girl


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> And with that - boobs break the tie after all, and has taken the lead!


What a surprise!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownByTheRiver said:


> What a surprise!


Just 3 more butt men to make it a tie again lol


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Just 3 more butt men to make it a tie again lol


Sorry, I shouldn't have gotten them all excited talking about Salma Hayek before.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Shhhh 🤫, some female lurkers on this thread must be thinking... what a shallow bunch


Whatever made you think there'd be female lurkers here? 

As long as I'm here, maybe I can ask a question? Maybe some leg men will know the answer?

When I was teenager, I wore a lot of mini skirts and I didn't understand why guys loved seeing legs so much. I used to think, after all, guys have legs too. 

At the time, I asked an older woman and she said, "It's because what they (legs) lead up to." 😳

Young so_sweet was not prepared for that answer! 

But, is it true?


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

If I include my dog in the package I have 6 legs...which I'm sure is a real selling point if you count quantity over quality?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Sorry, I shouldn't have gotten them all excited talking about Salma Hayek before.


LOL


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

so_sweet said:


> When I was teenager, I wore a lot of mini skirts and I didn't understand why guys loved seeing legs so much.
> At the time, I asked an older woman and she said, "It's because what they (legs) lead up to." 😳
> But, is it true?


Yes and more!!! Though to tell you the truth, I don't even understand it much myself 

I've been asking myself your question my whole life lol


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> Whatever made you think there'd be female lurkers here?
> 
> As long as I'm here, maybe I can ask a question? Maybe some leg men will know the answer?
> 
> ...


That's it for me, where do those legs end? lol


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

You know how conflicted I am on this? I know I voted but I don't remember what my vote was. Was probably boobs. Yah I'm committing to boobs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That's it for me, where do those legs end? lol


Hands do naturally go _up_ the thighs don't they? lol

Speaking of which... CURVES! Another reason!










Just because! Like really - count the curves! 
Why we love curves?  🤷‍♂️


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

The context will give away the punchline, but here goes.

A bird and a mouse are sitting in a bar when a tall chick in a mini skirt walks in.
"Yikes! Check her out!" says the mouse.
"Hmm. Pretty." the bird says in a lackluster way.
"PRETTY? What are you, gay?" demands the mouse.
"No, I'm not gay. It's just that I'm a titmouse."









Titmouse | Range & Facts


titmouse, also called tit, plural titmice, small cheery-voiced nonmigratory woodland bird. Along with the chickadees, titmice make up the family Paridae (order Passeriformes), with approximately 55 species throughout the world, mostly in the Northern Hemisphere. Bold and athletic, the titmice...



www.britannica.com


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

SpinyNorman said:


> The context will give away the punchline, but here goes.
> 
> A bird and a mouse are sitting in a bar when a tall chick in a mini skirt walks in.
> "Yikes! Check her out!" says the mouse.
> ...


One of my favorite birds --- I just like to say Tufted Titmouse!


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

You really expect a guy to pick just one????? lol
I guess I will plug my vote, but I will justify it here. I am going with azz!! Because it is VERY rare that a woman has big, round milkers without things going down hill when you look down. I just LOVE a nice, firm, athletic azz! Probably because if they have that, the rest matches! It is literally the hardest thing to find! I just cannot get into the "phat azz" group. When those cheeks look like they are sitting on a shelf where my hands should be! 

But I will admit I had a long fling with a woman with NICE enhanced milkers! Not massive, but man did she wear them well! I wanted to shake the doctor's hand! And man she knew I was putty in her hands when those girls came out to play!


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Hmmmm. It’s the eyes that get me, then the butt.
As for boobs ….more than a mouthful is a waste for me.
When I first met Mrs NLLH it was eyes….then butt.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SpinyNorman said:


> The context will give away the punchline, but here goes.
> 
> A bird and a mouse are sitting in a bar when a tall chick in a mini skirt walks in.
> "Yikes! Check her out!" says the mouse.
> ...


 LOL ok titmouse!



bobsmith said:


> *You really expect a guy to pick just one????? lol*
> I guess I will plug my vote, but I will justify it here. I am going with azz!! Because it is VERY rare that a woman has big, round milkers without things going down hill when you look down. I just LOVE a nice, firm, athletic azz! Probably because if they have that, the rest matches! It is literally the hardest thing to find! I just cannot get into the "phat azz" group. When those cheeks look like they are sitting on a shelf where my hands should be!
> 
> But I will admit I had a long fling with a woman with NICE enhanced milkers! Not massive, but man did she wear them well! I wanted to shake the doctor's hand! And man she knew I was putty in her hands when those girls came out to play!


I know, painful isn't it? But you did it! 



No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Hmmmm. It’s the eyes that get me, *then the butt.*
> As for boobs ….more than a mouthful is a waste for me.
> When I first met Mrs NLLH it was eyes….then butt.


That's a vote for butt! Butt man! 

OMG you guys lol


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

so_sweet said:


> Whatever made you think there'd be female lurkers here?
> 
> As long as I'm here, maybe I can ask a question? Maybe some leg men will know the answer?
> 
> ...


A nice pair of legs are amazing in their own right. If she has a bit of muscle tone and shape........ man, Oh man. I can sit on the coach and watch a movie with my wife with my hands playing over her legs during the whole movie.

Yes, I know where the legs lead to, and with the right skirt or shorts, etc, a woman's outfit can take your mind there in 0.1 seconds flat. 

Men's legs are unappealing because they are on a man. To put it another way, they don't lead to what I'm interested in.

To try and answer your questions. Yes, that is diffinately part of it, but not the whole story. There is more to it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

leftfield said:


> Men's legs are unappealing because they are on a man. To put it another way, they don't lead to what I'm interested in.


 LOL


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like the boobs have pulled ahead of the butts and are in a solid lead with the legs trailing at a distant third.

Sir Mixalot better help out here!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Looks like the boobs have pulled ahead of the butts and are in a solid lead with the legs trailing at a distant third.
> 
> Sir Mixalot better help out here!


Boobs at a consistent 3 point lead no matter the new votes!

And where all the leg men gone? I'm shocked lol


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

bobsmith said:


> I just LOVE a nice, firm, athletic azz! Probably because if they have that, the rest matches! It is literally the hardest thing to find! I just cannot get into the "phat azz" group. When those cheeks look like they are sitting on a shelf where my hands should be!


Yay! There's hope for me yet. Boyfriends often said they could "bounce a quarter on that ass". 🤣


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I often wonder where that saying "bounce a quarter of that ass" came from? If it looked that good, I think bouncing a quarter off it would PROBABLY be, oh, I don't know, the LAST thing on my mind!


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> Yay! There's hope for me yet. Boyfriends often said they could "bounce a quarter on that ass". 🤣


I will be the judge of that!!!!  

I think boobs end up either "run what ya brung" or "store bought". Either way, nothing you can do about it. Some mentioned nice toned legs. Uh, you can't have a nice, athletic ass without them! All ass exercises work the legs! 

To put this more in perspective, female tennis players, but many more lurk in the gyms..... This big, jiggly thing some men are into I just cannot grasp. To each their own man! But lead those athletic ones my way! But if they squat more than me, that is also a no......


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I heard a saying today: "I am a member of the PTA -- P*ssy, T*ts and As*" so lucky for all of us guys it doesn't have to ONLY be one of the three, eh?
(and ladies, please don't take an offense -- it's not meant to be anything other than a joke I heard!)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

1 more point for butt men to be tied with boob men!

😑 leg men are hiding I'm sure of it


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (9 mo ago)

Butt man here... boobs 2nd place by a small margin. 

Proportional though.... Don't like big, round butt with b-b's on a breadboard... and I don't like DDD with no backside. 

Legs... could care less. Unless they are absolutely impeccable... which not many are... and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Butt man here... boobs 2nd place by a small margin.
> 
> Proportional though.... Don't like big, round butt with b-b's on a breadboard... and I don't like DDD with no backside.
> 
> Legs... could care less. Unless they are absolutely impeccable... which not many are... and I'm ok with that.


Gotta admit, love the legs too. DW has great legs. Daisy dukes R us.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Butts!!!! Hahahaha! Making a comeback!😁


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Butt men and boob men tied again!!!

Unbelievable! This forum is full of spankers!



ConanHub said:


> Butts!!!! Hahahaha! Making a comeback!😁


Hahaha we noticed at the same time lol


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

This is highly entertaining.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

joannacroc said:


> This is highly entertaining.


And so very important! 🤔


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

bobsmith said:


> I will be the judge of that!!!!


Nope, my personal trainer is my "judge".

p.s. pistol squats and lunges are your friend.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> p.s. pistol squats


Oh hell no!😵‍💫


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Red Sonja said:


> Nope, my personal trainer is my "judge".
> 
> p.s. pistol squats and lunges are your friend.


SO Red, I take it you vote for the BUTT!!!!!  (if you could!)


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> p.s. pistol squats and lunges are your friend.





ConanHub said:


> Oh hell no!😵‍💫


Oh, hell yes ... several times per week. Anyone who squats with weights is strong enough to do them, you just have to build up to them. They are fantastic for your balance, which is something you lose fast as you get older unless you work on it.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> 😑 leg men are hiding I'm sure of it


Or maybe there aren't enough of them.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Personal said:


> Or maybe there aren't enough of them.


Those look like mannequin hands to me! They have NO wrinkles on the knuckles AT ALL -- like they never bend?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

@jlg07 maybe?, I just did a search for beautiful hands.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh and just incase anyone get's the wrong idea, though I do appreciate elegant hands, it's not my thing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> Or maybe there aren't enough of them.


Those look like my crush's hands ☺
Incidentally she has long legs lol

Worse are fake nails, I had to get my ex off those. They kept snapping off and taking the whole nail with them too. 😖


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Those look like my crush's hands ☺
> Incidentally she has long legs lol
> 
> Worse are fake nails, I had to get my ex off those. They kept snapping off and taking the whole nail with them too. 😖


Ouch on the fake nails.

That said for what it's worth, at 26 I think my wife had lovely hands back in the day.










And now at 51, I still think that applies to her.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> Ouch on the fake nails.
> 
> That said for what it's worth, at 26 I think my wife had lovely hands back in the day.
> 
> ...


Natural nails are the best! I don't know what's the craze these days with fake nails.

I mean aside from them breaking off and taking the nails with them - they look like this after just days.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

I love fake nails, but I don't always have them on. I'm tempted to post a pic of my hands with them, but I only have a pic of when I used to get them pointy (when that was in style) on the device I'm on right now. I love the coffin shaped ones these days.

Before Covid, I was in line at Starbucks and random guy in line said "those are really nice", gesturing to my nails. My hubby likes them too (he's not a fan of the pointy though). So, much like everything else, to each their own!

Oh, what the heck, here's the pic of my hand with pointy nails:


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Personal said:


> Ouch on the fake nails.
> 
> That said for what it's worth, at 26 I think my wife had lovely hands back in the day.
> 
> ...


Your wife's hands are lovely!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

You know @RandomDude, I've turned this into a hand appreciation thing. Since it isn't all about boobs, butts and legs.

You're welcome. 😉


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

so_sweet said:


> Your wife's hands are lovely!


Thanks, as are yours.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> You know @RandomDude, I've turned this into a hand appreciation thing. Since it isn't all about boobs, butts and legs.
> 
> You're welcome. 😉


All good, don't mind anything to keep the thread active so I can get more points for legs


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Shhhh 🤫, some female lurkers on this thread must be thinking... what a shallow bunch


Nah, this female lurker is enjoying this thread immensely! LOL 😂 

Carry on! 😊


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BOOBS break the tie - again!

Sorry ya spankers!


----------



## SnakePlissken (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> BOOBS break the tie - again!
> 
> Sorry ya spankers!


I disagree my friend


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SnakePlissken said:


> I disagree my friend


 I spoke too soon!

Tempted to invite the female lurkers to post on behalf of their husbands - as long as they are leg men that is


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> I spoke too soon!
> 
> Tempted to invite the female lurkers to post on behalf of their husbands - as long as they are leg men that is


Well, if you can admit that fake nails can look nice, maybe I'll vote on behalf of my husband, who, as you might remember from another thread, is a leg man!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

so_sweet said:


> Well, if you can admit that fake nails can look nice, maybe I'll vote on behalf of my husband, who, as you might remember from another thread, is a leg man!


Lol well I can concede that _others_ can think fake nails look nice 😌


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Lol well I can concede that _others_ can think fake nails look nice 😌


Okay, fair enough! I'll place the vote on behalf of my husband!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

so_sweet said:


> Okay, fair enough! I'll place the vote on behalf of my husband!


Lol yay! Now I just need 9 more leg men so it can be a triple tie!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Legs. Nothing inherently sexual.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Deejo said:


> Legs. Nothing inherently sexual.


Are you sure about that? I’ve seen plenty of canines try to hump peoples legs on occasion. 🙂


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Holy crap!

Spankers take the lead by 2!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I also like nails. My wife can’t keep hers nice, she always chips or scratches the polish so she doesn’t bother. Generally how she maintains them with no polish I really like, but if she gets a French manicure she knows that is my favorite.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> I also like nails. My wife can’t keep hers nice, she always chips or scratches the polish so she doesn’t bother. Generally how she maintains them with no polish I really like, but if she gets a French manicure she knows that is my favorite.


Me too. Although I don't have a foot kink, the same with Ws toes. She has regular mani pedis of good quality and very attractive legs and yes, feet and toes.
I get lost in the names of the colors though. Some shade of red is my favorite.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Please


ccpowerslave said:


> I also like nails. My wife can’t keep hers nice, she always chips or scratches the polish so she doesn’t bother. Generally how she maintains them with no polish I really like, but if she gets a French manicure she knows that is my favorite.





Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Me too. Although I don't have a foot kink, the same with Ws toes. She has regular mani pedis of good quality and very attractive legs and yes, feet and toes.
> I get lost in the names of the colors though. Some shade of red is my favorite.


Natural nails right?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Please
> 
> 
> 
> Natural nails right?


Yes only natural IMO.


----------



## Texican (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes
Yes
Yes


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

There you have it, stats nice and easy to quote. In this state it is in full equilibrium - I don't expect further deviation, the ratio quite stable now in the poll.
So to conclude in a group of 5 men - they will look at the whole package sure but 2 are boob men, 2 are spankers, 1 will focus on legs.

And that's SCIENCE


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Me too. Although I don't have a foot kink, the same with Ws toes. She has regular mani pedis of good quality and very attractive legs and yes, feet and toes.
> I get lost in the names of the colors though. Some shade of red is my favorite.


I’m with you! My wife is a professional woman, marathon runner, gorgeous and classy, yet she learned early in our marriage that her bare feet and toes thrill me, and she puts on a teasing foot session about once a week and drives me insanely happy! She knows how to tease and what excites me…


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Hmmmm. It’s the eyes that get me, then the butt.
> As for boobs ….more than a mouthful is a waste for me.
> When I first met Mrs NLLH it was eyes….then butt.


Yep. The eyes are the hook for me too. My wife's baby blues caught me and those short, tight daisy dukes with those creamy smooth thighs reeled me in. I was loosing my mind!

And after 2 kids, those full C cups are now DDs. I told her just this morning that I 😍 wanted to roll around on her breasts like a beagle on a squeaky toy.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Divinely Favored said:


> Yep. The eyes are the hook for me too. My wife's baby blues caught me and those short, tight daisy dukes with those creamy smooth thighs reeled me in. I was loosing my mind!
> 
> And after 2 kids, those full C cups are now DDs. I told her just this morning that I 😍 wanted to roll around on her breasts like a beagle on a squeaky toy.


Keep that attitude. keep dating


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

The lady I love has everything I WANT and NEED! She is beautiful from the top of her head to the tips of her toes and everywhere in between!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (9 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> View attachment 87050
> 
> 
> There you have it, stats nice and easy to quote. In this state it is in full equilibrium - I don't expect further deviation, the ratio quite stable now in the poll.
> ...



Men are simple. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## AlwaysImproving (5 mo ago)

This vote reminds me of that meme of the guy choosing 2 impossible choices lol. However, nothing turns heads like a quality butt. Everything else will be perfect then, so no worries there.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Conan the butt man approves of these results.😋


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I selected legs from the limited choices. Actually, I tend to watch the top of the legs.

In real life, though, the face gets my attention first. I am totally entranced by very modest sized, pert boobs when my eyes do begin to stray from the face.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

The correct answer is yes


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I all ways fall for these legs ,


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Legs usually tell you how fit the woman is (if that’s what you like). And good legs usually lead to a good butt. 

You can’t fake legs like you can boobs.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> View attachment 89804
> I all ways fall for these legs ,


I’ve always had a thing for those heels…. Too bad my wife refuses to wear them or any kind of heels.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> I’ve always had a thing for those heels…. Too bad my wife refuses to wear them or any kind of heels.


my wife cheats they are only for photo, 13 cm high and she is 6ft without


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

So that’s your wife? Lucky man…


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> View attachment 89804
> I all ways fall for these legs ,







I like the heels with a strap and buckle around the ankle. 😋Wife has several with matching pretty little outfits to go with them.😜 For Daddy's eyes only. Told her when we build our cabin, we can put a pole in the bedroom.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

frenchpaddy said:


> View attachment 89804
> I all ways fall for these legs ,





GoodDad5 said:


> I’ve always had a thing for those heels…. Too bad my wife refuses to wear them or any kind of heels.





frenchpaddy said:


> my wife cheats they are only for photo, 13 cm high and she is 6ft without





GoodDad5 said:


> So that’s your wife? Lucky man…


Yes, you lucky bastard 😑

Hell I was going to date one lady with hot legs and yoga body but she was like she never wears heels, we didn't end up dating for other reasons but damn.

Long legs on heels is like the sexiest thing ever!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Tell me. My wife has 4" in black, white, tan and a pair that looks like they are silver and covered in diamonds. They go exceptionally well with the white teddy and stockings. Or black heels with the black teddy. I like heels that have the ankle strap with buckle.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Mind man.

If the mind is disordered, nothing physical will overcome that.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (9 mo ago)

Legs= Junk. 

(HAHAHA Random Dude!)


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> So it is claimed that BOOB men comprise the majority of men. Source: Inside the Mind of a Boob Man, Butt Man and Leg Man
> 
> Let's see if that's true!
> So yup, it's time to fess up fellas! Let's see what this forum is made of!
> ...


Quite honestly, it's faces that do more for me than any of the other three. Now depending upon what I am doing, certain body parts might come to the fore for selection of a woman. If I am doing Shibari, I prefer at least a C cup and shapely legs. But my long term relationships are almost more zaftig women. But the one thing that will get me turned on faster than anything is certain facial features.


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

Small pert butt inside black panties everytime. Not thongs though, don't know why but thongs don't work for me.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

I voted butt because it speaks to me the most but would have voted "yes" or "yes to all" if it was an option.


----------



## Royguy76 (1 mo ago)

Definitely the bum!


----------

